# Background color



## Frank D (Feb 2, 2003)

The first page of the forum has an easy to read white background, but since the update, sometimes (usually in a subforum) the background turns to a blue color, making the blue text hard to read. Any way to fix this? I've looked at the setting page and didn't see anything that addresses display colors.


----------

